

Silicon Valley Reality Show - curt
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/tfr/2632476149.html

======
dlikhten
I was considering filming an episode of "the hackers" in which we do a reality
show following some hardcore hackers as they solve mind-boggling problems.

The show will mostly involve people sitting at the computer typing.

